
An Open Letter to Ann Coulter - nikunjk
http://specialolympicsblog.wordpress.com/2012/10/23/an-open-letter-to-ann-coulter/
======
spuiszis
An eloquent and needed response to her tweet:

<https://twitter.com/AnnCoulter/status/260581147493412865>

------
roopeshv
stop posting political issues.

